# Game 5: Nets @ Heat (11/7 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 7, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gerald Wallace missed their last game with a sprained ankle and is questionable for this one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We should have a similar game like the sun's. Especially if Wallace is out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game could be tough. DWill is an all-world kind of player, and they have some pretty nice depth. Blatche and Brooks gave them good minutes the last game, and the latter has Heat-killer potential. Most importantly, they blew a 22-point 3rd quarter lead to the Wolves at home, so they'll be very focused and determined. CJ Watson also tends to have good games against us, so expect a lot of 3-guard lineups from them, even if Wallace is back (PF).

Bosh could have another big game against Lopez. If Bogans starts for Wallace, LeBron will be guarded by Johnson, which should be a pretty big advantage.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just got a push notification from ESPN that Wallace is out for tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yup


> The NBA on ESPN ‏@NBAonESPN
> Nets forward Gerald Wallace (ankle) will miss tonight's game against LeBron, Heat: http://es.pn/Tw88n7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keith Bogans gets the start in place of Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Teams' uniforms will have American motif tonight in honor of the election. Red, white and blue wristbands and headbands with stars. So sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh shit son, that's epic.

Obama baby.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHEAT*  #*HEATgame*: Tonight's Inactive players vs the @*BrooklynNets* are @*DexPittman* and @*T_Harris87*.


Yeah...the all-wing thing was a little ridiculous. Jorts active again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Must want a bigger body out there in case Lopez gets going.

Still think Pitt would normally be active, even over Harris, if he were healthy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should be a good game. Hopefully we come out and set the record straight against a fellow East contender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last home game for 2 weeks. Gotta win this one before that road trip begins.

Win tonight and do something the Heat have never done before. Begin 4-0 at home to start a season.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

contender?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's wearing a white headband. Must not have liked the feel of the US one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Woah, sick pass by Mario. too bad Lebron couldnt finish that and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sick pass by Mario to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Humphries killing us inside early 

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh has missed a lot of easy baskets inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting a bunch of open looks, but missing everything right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Humphries has 7 boards, we have 3 as a team.

Time to pull battier. put in haslem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So far, the only PF who hasn't killed us is Scola.

Bosh can't hit anything within the FT line tonight, even at the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh and Battier apparently didn't save any 3's for the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Get hot, Shane.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wow lebrons pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a sick layup by Blatche.

Hopefully we can keep forcing them into long 2's like Williams hit for his last 4 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 after 1

sloppy start to this game for the Heat. Lost about 6 to 8 points on gimmies. Better ending to the quarter.

Hopefully Bosh can get it going when he comes back in since he was the main one missing them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Is it gonna be one of those nights for lebron?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pull-up 2 for Lewis. That's one thing I've loved about his game. Run him off the 3 and he's always been good with his mid-range game off-the-dribble.

No 30-point quarter...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Is it gonna be one of those nights for lebron?


What? Having to carry the offense scoring wise?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has looked pretty good on both ends tonight, even guarding Williams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE! Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great drive and elevation, and its good to see him in a nice groove with his jumper early in the season.

Very nice we can make this run with LeBron sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JAMES2Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Goaltending? WTF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst goaltend call ever. WTF ref


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful pass Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio getting a fine for that one


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

our offense is looking like shit now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Bosh was average tonight, we'd be up 20 right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

and that's why lebron is the best


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4-0 run to end the quarter

50-41 at the half

Should be up more. Missed a ton of easy baskets. Havent had that big offensive quarter yet.

At least the D has shown up again. Just gotta limit their offensive rebounds now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is so gangster. Love it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need some CB tonight. Missing his patented J.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I gotta be honest, I like our 30 point quarters with less D than our 25 point quarters with more D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brook Lopez sees Wade in his nightmares.

Nice J by Bosh to start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3-12 from 3 tonight. 2 from Battier, 1 from LeBron. Gotta expect nights like this. Not loving those two attempts from Bosh and Wade, but Rio's was a great look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shane 3333

3rd 3 for Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Lead up to 18


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets go Bosh finish those


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron gonna get a Triple Double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Bosh is off, he also develops butterfingers.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> When Bosh is off, he also develops butterfingers.



Boshterfingers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up 18, but as has been the case all game long, still missing a lot of open shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's the thing about Bosh. So often when his J is off, everything turns off and plays like a flopping fish out of water.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD! 

At least for one possession, he finally learned to not go straight up when he gets the ball inside.

LBJ 3333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron James 20 points 12 boards 8 assists after 3.

Spo better play him some more in the fourth


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No buzzer beater!

79-56 after 3

29 pt quarter. Not quite 30.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Quarter couldn't have ended better. Three for LeBron with the shotclock almost expired. We held them to 15 that quarter, very nice.

How about that drive and slam by Rashard?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too many TO's involved with UD tonight, whether its trying to squeeze in passes to him on the roll to the rim, or whatever the hell he just did there.

Predictably terrible start to the fourth.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

chalmers quietly have another great night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Wade off the glass


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade preventing Lebron from coming back in lolll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is nice tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

SHARD!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** we are good Lewis!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU 

1st J of the season?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haslem! off the dribble haha


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UUUU
> 
> 1st J of the season?


hes hit a few


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Rashard is feeling it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

in your face Reggie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rashard Lewis...yes!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Watching the game with the brooklyn announcers...all they keep talking about is how good the heat are haha.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Lewis being aggressive. Hopefully he'll start feeling like Orlando 'Shard again.



doctordrizzay said:


> hes hit a few


No he hasn't. That was his first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333

about time, Ray.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

All these shooters and then Mike Miller comes in for token minutes. An embarrassment of riches.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

so this will be the 3rd game this season where Lebron doesnt play the fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade done for the night.

Love that we got to rest Lebron for 2 4th quarters in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol UD that J was awful


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If he sat out the 4th in New York, then yes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great game from our guys tonight. New city, same old Nets dominance


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> If he sat out the 4th in New York, then yes.


He sat out against Boston, Suns, Nets.

3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, yes. Pulling away in the 3rd is a sign of a great team. Another game we blowout a team with fairly low scoring numbers form our stars.

This Tango Shengalia needs to sign with LAL, so they can have Tango and Nash.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, JJ. Tough triple.

And I thought LeBron played some of the fourth against Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol MM 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Lebron played in the 4th against the Celtics, then sat out the last like 9 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MM had alllllll day on that one.

Jorts + Joel. _Positionless_.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the J! 

:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JOEL JUMPSHOT ALERT. DRINK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-73

Dominant 2nd half. Same could've been said for the 1st half if not for all the open and at the basket shots they missed.

Good to see the D getting back to normal for a 2nd game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Solid win. They were missing an important starter, but his contribution is more on the defensive end, and its not like 'Bron went off scoring.

Tough, long road trip coming up. Hopefully we can do better than last year's road misery.

As we talked about during the offseason, its looking like we really will have that random fourth guy every night to fill it up. Tonight it was Rashard. Last two games it had been Ray. Rio, Cole, and Miller are all capable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Heat win by 30 points over Brooklyn 103-73. Ties worst defeat in Nets history at the hands of the Heat.
> @*ByTimReynolds*  Heat 4-0 at home for 1st time ever, winning those four by 17.8 ppg.


We went 7-12 from 3 after the 3-12 start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole had more assists (4) than any Net (DWill - 3), to 2 TO's. Nice.

Rio had as many rebounds as Shane and Chris combined. LeBron doubled that. We're going to be a weird-rebounding team all season.

Definitely going to have to seek out a rebounding, floor-stretching, defensive-minded PF to put between LeBosh in the future. Hate to harp on this, but Moultrie seemed like a great fit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Shane Battier just challenged every power forward to a Jeopardy showdown. "Print that."


:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very weird to feel like we played nowhere near our best, yet won by 30.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Our worst scoring performance in a win so far. Bosh was awful, despite still getting great looks. Ray and Chalmers have played much better. Miller is still cryogenically frozen.

This must be the longest LeBron has gone into a season without a signature performance, scoring-wise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looks like he's coasting so far this season, yet he's putting up career numbers in a few categories. He's just a freak :laugh:

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, its great to see he's not concerned with keeping up with KD/Kobe/Melo in the scoring department.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The last game sprung a few Chalmers articles around the beat, while tonight, Rashard is the focus. His and Spo's comments further put things in perspective. Very encouraging.


Izzy Gutierrez



> Rashard Lewis endured the jokes during his 13-point, two-dunk performance Wednesday night.
> He even had to stand and listen after the game, when his locker room neighbor Chris Bosh continued the onslaught.
> 
> "I haven't seen him dunk twice since high school," Bosh said, making sure Lewis heard the jab. "So, good night."
> ...


Chris Tomasson (FOX)



> Chris Bosh knew quite well Rashard Lewis was dressing at the locker next to him and listening to every word he said.
> 
> So, Chris, what did you think of Lewis throwing down two dunks in Miami's 103-73 walloping Wednesday of Brooklyn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, great article.

Miami athletic staff, the unsung heroes.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's clear the roleplayers love playing in Miami and that obviously translates on the court - and I think a lot of it is because Miami loves their roleplayers.

Amazing how that works.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like what you say.


----------

